# Ratschlag für Rechnerkauf



## mil0 (5. Dezember 2005)

hi leutz,
 ich wollte mir für Photoshopwerke und bisschen 3D einen neuen Rechner kaufen, der ein wenig allroundfähigkeit besitzen sollte. Bin da auf dieses Angebot gestoßen bei ebay ( http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8731844653&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1 ) ...
 hab das mal kalkuliert, ist recht günstigt...was haltet ihr von dem System bzw. reicht das aus?lg mil0


----------



## oscarr (5. Dezember 2005)

Falls ein selbst zusammenstellen und montieren nicht in Frage kommt würde ich raten zu einem Lokalem Computerfachgeschäft zu gehen und Dich da beraten zu lassen. 

Ich persönlich halte nicht viel davon gebrauchte Komplettsysteme bei ebay zu ersteigern. Aber das ist wohl Ansichtssachen. 

Achja, das ganze hat recht wenig mit Photshop zu und wäre doch besser in einem Hardware Forum aufgehoben. 

Was für Photoshop wichtig ist sind wie für sogut wie alles was du am Pc machst der RAM, CPU und evtl. noch die Festpatte. WEnn es aber kein Raidverband werden soll ist das mit der HD auch egal da sich die Geschwindigkeiten (bei Markenware) nicht sonderlich unterscheiden. 

Die Frage nach dem "ausreichen" ist auch immer schwer zu beantworten. Willst Photoshop Werke alle Gnomon Mattepainting in 4000x3000px in Druckauflösung erstellen oder nur ein paar Buttons basteln und mit Effekten rumspielen?


----------



## mil0 (5. Dezember 2005)

hi, also werden schon Aufwendige Grafiken werden, zwar net á la gnomon^^ aber schon sehr aufwendige Sachen, hab Kontakt mit dem Verkäufer aufgenommen und er scheint laut Unterlagen schon Erfahrungen mit solchen Sachen zu haben...der Rechner ist zusammengebaut, soll aber nix schlimmes heißen, hab im Handel geschaut, auf komplettsysteme von Saturn und Co. kann ich verzichten und beim Händler von nebenan...nunja der is doch teuer....


----------



## loetmann (11. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,



			
				mil0 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und beim Händler von nebenan...nunja der is doch teuer....



na, so teuer sind die auch nicht, zudem es noch Beratung dazugibt. Auch kann man sich dort einen Rechner nach eigenen Wünschen zusammenstellen und zusammenbauen lassen+Betriebssystem installieren  (dann wird lauffähigkeit garantiert-da komplettrechner). - gerade wenn man sich über die Komponeten nicht 100% sicher ist ist das zuzätzliche Geld gut angelegt. (schließlich hat ja nicht jeder ein eigenen Weizenfeld und bäckt die Brödchen selber). -Auch sparst Du dir ne menge Zeit und Nerven.

Ein Gruß


----------

